# Quick Air Service Questions



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking for a simple answer:
Of the major US Airlines (USAir, United, Delta, American) flying to GDL, ignoring price*, which have you found has the overall best service? [I am flying from BWI]

* it is a factor but I am looking for service.

Thanks,
FHBOY


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You'll probably have to check the availability of flights from BWI to a hub with connections to GDL.
This might be useful: Airlines Serving Guadalajara


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't forget to check for flights from BWI to X, and separate airline's flights from X to GDL.

Just allow a generous amount of time for layovers.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

I have flown all of the mentioned and noticed little difference . I flew American last week non stop to Leon and everything was on time . They have their hub in DFW .

I've had poor service with Viva Aerobus and Continental .


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

lane: The only airlines serving BWI-GDL are the four mentioned, what I'm looking for is what Jasavak opined. She Who Must Be Obeyed liked the United/Continental service in April, altho it is slightly more expensive than Delta's service, so I'm looking at the overall service only.

Thank you all for your suggestions, and I wish I could afford to charter a plane, believe me, us and the cats would be better served._ "If wishes were horses, beggars would ride."_


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> :
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions, and I wish I could afford to charter a plane, believe me, us and the cats would be better served._ "If wishes were horses, beggars would ride."_


Apparently, we had the same mother.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> lane: The only airlines serving BWI-GDL are the four mentioned, what I'm looking for is what Jasavak opined. She Who Must Be Obeyed liked the United/Continental service in April, altho it is slightly more expensive than Delta's service, so I'm looking at the overall service only.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions, and I wish I could afford to charter a plane, believe me, us and the cats would be better served._ "If wishes were horses, beggars would ride."_


Your last saying was one of my late father-in-laws favorites. He was from Denmark. My wife still uses that expression to this day. Simple but true.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Looking for a simple answer:
> Of the major US Airlines (USAir, United, Delta, American) flying to GDL, ignoring price*, which have you found has the overall best service? [I am flying from BWI]
> 
> * it is a factor but I am looking for service.
> ...


I have had the best service to and from GDL on Mexicana and Air Canada. This, however will not help you very much since one is bankrupt and the other flies to another country. Out of the other four I have flown DFW to GDL on American over 30 times recently and I would estimate 25 flights were on time. I have not flown USAir or United in a long time due to bad experiences with them in the past and I lived in Dallas so American generally made the most sense. I have started to fly Interjet from the US through MEX or Toluca to GDL and have found their flights to have much better service than any of the US carriers. Using Interjet is limited as they only service 3 or 4 US cities but I think the extra connection is worth it if the price is right. I think they have a direct flight from Miami to GDL (and I strongly prefer to fly direct- but there is a substantial difference in the service, leg room etc.)


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I just checked;
Interjet from Miami to MEX and 
from San Antonio direct to GDL.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RPBHaas said:


> I have had the best service to and from GDL on Mexicana and Air Canada. This, however will not help you very much since one is bankrupt and the other flies to another country. Out of the other four I have flown DFW to GDL on American over 30 times recently and I would estimate 25 flights were on time. I have not flown USAir or United in a long time due to bad experiences with them in the past and I lived in Dallas so American generally made the most sense. I have started to fly Interjet from the US through MEX or Toluca to GDL and have found their flights to have much better service than any of the US carriers. Using Interjet is limited as they only service 3 or 4 US cities but I think the extra connection is worth it if the price is right. I think they have a direct flight from Miami to GDL (and I strongly prefer to fly direct- but there is a substantial difference in the service, leg room etc.)


If Mexicana came back into service I would still not use them despite the fact their service was good. Reason, without being able to provide details, that their maintenance, etc., in my opinion (to cover my a**) was not up to par. Sorry Pappabee, can't provide facts, etc.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

Wait a minute ! If I'm not mistaken, *you're now a retired OLD FART*, right? You don't HAVE to rush around anymore.

Hands down, the best service you'll get traveling would be to take Amtrak from Baltimore to New Orleans, overnight there, and then New Orleans to San Antonio TX. Between Washington DC and New Orleans, get a room on the train with two beds - your meals are included with the room, and you can have a steak, wine, linen napkins and GOOD SERVICE. Amtrak is better than any airlines First Class. The train attendants still love their jobs and they're good at them. 

Depart Baltimore at 5:14pm, arrive in New Orleans the following evening at 7:32pm. Grab a hotel for the night, and the train leaves New Orleans the next morning at 9:00 am and arrives in San Antonio at midnight. 2 days, 7 hours travel time to San Antonio. Unless I punched the wrong buttons, Amtrak cost for two including the room (and your meals between Washington and New Orleans with the room) is $834 (taking a 62+ age discount) from Baltimore to San Antonio (plus a hotel and taxi in NOL, and a hotel in San Antonio).

Then grab an Interjet flight down to Guadalajara. Start learning to unwind, man! If time is not a factor, there isn't a better alternative way to travel.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> Wait a minute ! If I'm not mistaken, *you're now a retired OLD FART*, right? You don't HAVE to rush around anymore.
> 
> Hands down, the best service you'll get traveling would be to take Amtrak from Baltimore to New Orleans, overnight there, and then New Orleans to San Antonio TX. Between Washington DC and New Orleans, get a room on the train with two beds - your meals are included with the room, and you can have a steak, wine, linen napkins and GOOD SERVICE. Amtrak is better than any airlines First Class. The train attendants still love their jobs and they're good at them.
> 
> ...


I think you need to be more specific. A number of posters to this thread, including myself, are retired old farts -- but I think you are perhaps referring to the OP. That is OK, we all appreciate the advice even if it does come from a poster who is not sure of his ancestry. Regards! Love your posts, expecially the one you gave on safety. Very, very practical advice.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> Wait a minute ! If I'm not mistaken, *you're now a retired OLD FART*, right? You don't HAVE to rush around anymore.
> 
> Then grab an Interjet flight down to Guadalajara. Start learning to unwind, man! If time is not a factor, there isn't a better alternative way to travel.


GC: *An Old Fart and Damn Proud of It!.* I think I love the idea for our emigration route in February, but the immediate request for info was for our quick trip in August, when we only have a few weeks "off". SWMBO is not yet retired, so she needs to be back at work.

Yes, folks, I did not give full disclosure in the OP, sue me  but to do love the Amtrak idea!


:usa2: *This is Memorial Day Weekend -
:usa: take a moment to remember those who served and those who made the ultimate sacrifice.* :usa:​


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

The train sounds nice but with your 4 cats in tow for that many hours, I don't think they'd be all that content with that option (for when you move down).


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Trains tend to be quite spendy, as well.

But then, FHBoy, you DID say that price was no object, didn't you?

Hee. Autocorrect didn't like spendy, a perfectly good made up adjective!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> Trains tend to be quite spendy, as well.
> 
> But then, FHBoy, you DID say that price was no object, didn't you?
> 
> Hee. Autocorrect didn't like spendy, a perfectly good made up adjective!


Well, not exactly, money is an object. Cost is a factor especially if I want to bring along some things, like the pussy cats and, oh yeah, SWMBO! With airfare from San Antonio to GDL, it would be way, way out of my league - I think I could take a cruise with that money!!! No really!!! No, Mickie, while I love rail travel; to spend the equivalent of almost two months rent (on my house in Ajijic) for us to travel to get there is a bit loco en cabeza, no?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> Well, not exactly, money is an object. Cost is a factor especially if I want to bring along some things, like the pussy cats and, oh yeah, SWMBO! With airfare from San Antonio to GDL, it would be way, way out of my league - I think I could take a cruise with that money!!! No really!!! No, Mickie, while I love rail travel; to spend the equivalent of almost two months rent (on my house in Ajijic) for us to travel to get there is a bit loco en cabeza, no?


Si.

(My comment was a bit :tongue1: as well.)


----------

